# storage battery rack



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

About to install my first solar pv system- off grid. I checked Art 480.8 describing battery racks. I am trying to save the HO a little and build a rack. Also hard to find prefab one to fit where it is going. Anybody know how to satisfy 480.8B to make wood "resistant to deteriorating action by the electrolyte"? Or other materials I should use? I read where one guy used tile cement board for the shelves. Thanks in advance for the help and snide remarks.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly said:


> About to install my first solar pv system- off grid. I checked Art 480.8 describing battery racks. I am trying to save the HO a little and build a rack. Also hard to find prefab one to fit where it is going. Anybody know how to satisfy 480.8B to make wood "resistant to deteriorating action by the electrolyte"? Or other materials I should use? I read where one guy used tile cement board for the shelves. Thanks in advance for the help and snide remarks.


You can build a rac out of Unistrutt.http://www.unistrut.us/


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Good idea. Any ideas for what the batteries actually sit on? Or just leave it open between the unistrut?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly said:


> Good idea. Any ideas for what the batteries actually sit on? Or just leave it open between the unistrut?


You can just set it up so the battery sits right on the unistrut..


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool. Being mostly resi, I need some unistrut practice anyway


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

If you use strut, I would wrap the shelf area with rubber tape. Just a little extra precaution,and better install in my book.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen them made from punched angle. No need for a shelf if you build them right. They sit right down in the angles.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I build them out of angle iron, I just set the batteries down in the angle, any leaks drip right down into the containment.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I build them out of angle iron, I just set the batteries down in the angle, any leaks drip right down into the containment.


Containment?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Honestly said:


> Containment?


You’re not installing a plasma containment field? 

My wood hasn’t disintegrated in the 15 years the batteries have been sitting on it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Honestly said:


> Containment?


I guess I'm just used to having a containment pan under the batteries to catch any leaks, either it's been in the specs, a local requirement, or on my recommendation. 

Like this:


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I guess I'm just used to having a containment pan under the batteries to catch any leaks, either it's been in the specs, a local requirement, or on my recommendation.
> 
> Like this:


Makes sense. What's the yellow liner?


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have mine in fiber glass trays sitting on plywood 

2 L16/s per tray 
mcmaster carr
14 19/32"11 19/32"4 3/32"Gray, Green, Red4727T1


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

tommu56 said:


> I have mine in fiber glass trays sitting on plywood
> 
> 2 L16/s per tray
> mcmaster carr
> 14 19/32"11 19/32"4 3/32"Gray, Green, Red4727T1


Good idea!


----------

